# Canadian Family Has 18th Child



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 29, 2008)

Woman, 44, gives birth to her 18th child in Canada - Yahoo! News (July 28, 2008)


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 29, 2008)

And seems to give God the glory...

44 "yahoo!'s"


----------

